# What is RP



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm a bit confused when I see role playing on here and and would like to know what is it because when I see RP I think D&D


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> I'm a bit confused when I see role playing on here and and would like to know what is it because when I see RP I think D&D



*Phase in through wall*
It's playing the character your Persona or Fursona is.
Like if your persona is:
A dog you might: "*Lick someone face*"
If your a cat "*play with your ears*"
Dragon "*Fly away*"

If your a ghost pull freaky crap that makes someone do this:





or this °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°





Haha,
Don't mess with a ghost ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

But anyway, yeah.
That's pretty much it in a nutshell.
Quote me me if you need me. =)

*Phase back through wall*


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Phase in through wall*
> It's playing the character your Persona is.
> Like if you persona is a dog you might "*Lick someone face*"
> If your a cat "*play with your ears*"
> ...


Why do people do this licking someones face seems personal doesnt it


----------



## Somnium (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> Why do people do this licking someones face seems personal doesnt it



Because this is what a dog does? But be careful some people take the actions very seriously


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> Why do people do this licking someones face seems personal doesnt it



*Phases partly though wall*
It is but, personal space is more or less a myth here lol.



Somnium said:


> Because this is what a dog does? But be careful some people takes the actions very seriously


I'd say, that'd might want to make you their pet.

*Phase back through wall*


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay is this are of RP of a friendly nature or sexual because im confused I don't judge im just curious


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> Okay is this are of RP of a friendly nature or sexual because im confused I don't judge im just curious



*Phases in again*
Is sorta is but isn't.
When in public is mostly in good fun but in private I can go there.
Guess I would be good example of the first kind: It being in good fun.
But for the second kind you usually have to go to an "18+" chat forum
or have a friend that's really into the fandom that like you that way.
Good way of spotting it would be if you hear "*Purring*" or if they "*Rub against you*"
Not saying that always leads to that sorta RP but, those are the key things
I've noticed. (￣▽￣)ノ


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Well thats interesting


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> Well thats interesting



*Stopped closing eyes so to became visible*
Got tired of phasing though walls and yeah.
It's not at all a bad thing to do, matter of fact it's pretty fun.
Just play to what your persona is known to do and play it safe
or not ( *|* ᴗ -)~✧

(Haha, I'm just terrible (＾▽＾)


----------



## NikittiCat (Mar 19, 2016)

I've never RPed on this site before but I have on others. I get the impression that here it's generally just little actions as mentioned above. *ear twitch* But in other formats I've often written stories together with other people. Long, in depth replies that progress a deep and creative story. I live for that shit.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 19, 2016)

NikittiCat said:


> I've often written stories together with other people. Long, in depth replies that progress a deep and creative story.



*Phase in excitedly*
(ΦωΦ)✧ Oh I really wanna do that!

I've wrote more then my fair share of furry stories
(Some more...Ugh..."Explicit" then others (ノ*゜▽゜*)
but, all in my free time. 
Haven't gotten the chance to really write a story with someone like that
and I gotta say that sounds like sooo much fun! =)


----------



## NikittiCat (Mar 19, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Phase in excitedly*
> (ΦωΦ)✧ Oh I really wanna do that!
> 
> I've wrote more then my fair share of furry stories
> ...


LET'S DO IT!~ I'll message you later when I have more time to be online!


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 19, 2016)

Sounds Great,
First time writing a story with someone else so I hope I don't suck to bad at it!
＾∇＾)lol


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 19, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Phase in through wall*
> It's playing the character your Persona or Fursona is.
> Like if your persona is:
> A dog you might: "*Lick someone face*"
> ...


Lol this is great, Honestly if when I get good at animation I'll be doing even creepier things than shit could hope to be XD


----------



## Simaru (Mar 27, 2016)

Roleplay is a cooperative task of creating a story by controlling the actions of a character within said story. Usually this means that each person partaking in the roleplay will be taking turns writing a section of the story from the perspective of their character or as a narrator controlling the environment around the characters. Beginners often type simple lines or short sentences with quick replies sent back and forth between players to advance the scene at a fluid pace while those who are more invested can often produce multiple paragraphs with one another, writing lengthy stories over time as the roleplay continues.

Short-term roleplay is OOCly predetermined to be a simple scene that players write out within a single session.

Long-term roleplay is where a story is paused and continued over and over through the course of several sessions.

Note-roleplay is where offline messages are left for the other players so that they may continue even when real-life time schedules are incompatible with one another.

In short, think of it like a game of Dungeons and Dragons but on each person's turn, they get to be the DM.

One thing to be careful of is thing like the following:
Metagaming - using OOCly obtained information about a character and using it to give your character an advantage.
Godmodding - taking control of another player's character to force an event to occur.
Powergaming - Simply having a character with no weaknesses, perfect luck, etc.

Here is an example of a post:

The sound of hooves clicking against the pavement could be heard as Simaru wandered his way through the parking lot towards the Gym. Cargo shorts along with a faded grey t-shirt could be seen on his form while a green pack hung against his side with a strap slung around the opposite shoulder, holding a towel and swimsuit for later. While the main portion of the establishment was a typical gym with the lifting weights, treadmills, and such, there was also a pool and hot tub area to relax in that he'd often take advantage of whenever he came by this way. As the automatic doors of the entrance parted, he'd make his way towards the front desk, paw sliding into a pocket to take out a card for the attendant to scan with a cheerful beep of the computer beside her. After a quiet nod and smile greeting the lapine, he'd turn to begin wandering down the hall towards the locker rooms, mentally scolding himself as he realized that he'd forgotten to bring along a lock with him this time.


----------



## PizzaCat12 (Apr 10, 2016)

I should really try this RPing stuff but I'm a bit scared XD


----------

